# Angelfish Stocking Question



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I want to be a community tank centered around a few angelfish. I've read a lot of places that you are pretty much safe from aggression with 2 angelfish in a 55, and even 3 because it is not likely that you will get a pair out of only 3. I don't really care if I have a pair or not anyway. I wouldn't have any room for the babies and I don't want to have to sell any.

I do have a 75 gallon community with one juvenile angel right now, and the ones I'm going to be getting for the 55 are juveniles too. So I figure If I get 3 and 2 do pair up, I could just put the other one in the 75 gallon and then have 2 in each tank.

Should that be ok?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are looking for a good stocking for a 55 community here is what I did and I like it.

2 Angelfish
4 Gold Gouramis
4 Blue Gouramis
6 Peppered Cories
1 Pleco

I also added 4 swordtails later. They might have sorta overstocked it though.

And I dont see why you couldnt do that with the angels.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have 8 gouramis in a 55? Don't they kill each other or is like barbs, more is better to spread the aggression.


----------

